
UN issues dire economic report as WHO warns coronavirus “may never go away” - kyle_morris_
https://www.axios.com/who-un-coronavirus-economy-102be46c-fe7c-40c0-b642-242982b36271.html
======
kyle_morris_
_Against the backdrop of the raging COVID-19 pandemic, the world economy in
2020 is projected to shrink by 3.2 per cent, racking up some $8.5 trillion in
overall losses – wiping out nearly four years of output gains, according to a
mid-year economic analysis by the United Nations._ [0]

[0]-[https://news.un.org/en/story/2020/05/1064032](https://news.un.org/en/story/2020/05/1064032)

------
lookdangerous
I don’t mean to be naive, but wasn’t it always the case that this wouldn’t go
away? I was under the impression from the beginning that eventually it would
be out there and seasonal like the flu.

